# 2018 Giant Talon vs Trek Marlin 6/7 vs Diamondback Hook



## tscherm1 (Mar 3, 2018)

I am torn on what bike to buy for myself. I currently own a 2007 Specialized HRXC, which is terrible on anything belong flat smooth ground, and I don't ride it very often because of that. It's also too big for me; its a 19", and I'm 5'8", so I think a 17.5" or medium would fit me better. I want to upgrade to a better bike, to get me back into mountain biking, but I'm also a bit limited on what I can spend. I want to stay under $750, preferably closer to $500, if possible; but I also want to get something I can grow into in the future, and not immediately have to upgrade.

I live in Northeast Ohio, near Cuyahoga Valley National Park, and I'm looking to take advantage of the local trails. I would be looking for something that can handle flatter, smooth trails, as well as some rough stuff and downhill. I also have young kids, so it would be nice to have a lockout, and be able to dual purpose it for road riding with them, as well.

Here are the bikes I'm currently considering, with the prices I've been offered. I get military discounts, and these were the discounted prices:

Diamondback Hook - $554
Diamondback Line - $639
Giant Talon 2 - $688
Giant Talon 3 - $478
Trek Marlin 5 - $459
Trek Marlin 6 - $539
Trek Marlin 7 - $699
Trek X Caliber 7 - $869
2016 Trek X Caliber - $799
Specialized Rockhopper Sport - $459

I wanted to get some opinions on the bikes I'm considering, based on my criteria, as well as the prices. As the title of this post implies, after doing some research, Giant Talon 3, Trek Marlin 5/6, and Diamondback Hook are the bikes I'm strongly looking at.

I've also done some looking at OfferUp, LetGo, and Craigslist for used bikes, but I understand that can be a major gamble. There was a 2007 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 Carbon that was for sale not too far from me for $475. I've just heard full suspension can be very expensive to maintain for someone not sure how strongly I'll get back into the sport. Here's the link below:

https://athensohio.craigslist.org/bik/d/2007-trek-top-fuel-99-carbon/6482977919.html

Any thoughts or opinions would help me out. I'm very torn on this, and excited to hit the trails as soon as the weather starts turning.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Won't hurt to go demo that TF on a trail.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

tscherm1 said:


> I am torn on what bike to buy for myself. I currently own a 2007 Specialized HRXC, which is terrible on anything belong flat smooth ground, and I don't ride it very often because of that. It's also too big for me; its a 19", and I'm 5'8", so I think a 17.5" or medium would fit me better. I want to upgrade to a better bike, to get me back into mountain biking, but I'm also a bit limited on what I can spend. I want to stay under $750, preferably closer to $500, if possible; but I also want to get something I can grow into in the future, and not immediately have to upgrade.
> 
> I live in Northeast Ohio, near Cuyahoga Valley National Park, and I'm looking to take advantage of the local trails. I would be looking for something that can handle flatter, smooth trails, as well as some rough stuff and downhill. I also have young kids, so it would be nice to have a lockout, and be able to dual purpose it for road riding with them, as well.
> 
> ...


You can get the Giant Talon 3 for $478? I thought they were $700 like the Trek Marlins. For $478 you could then buy a $200 air fork, $50 LBS labor, and have a nicer ride for just a tad over $700 anyway. No-brainer because all other components are very similar to the competitor bikes that are more expensive.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Based on the bikes you are “strongly looking at”, it looks like you are inclined to save money. Out of those choices, I would go for a Marlin 6. I would go for the Marlin 7, but the $699 price is not a discount; that is the price they normally go for. See if you can get a real discount on it. If you do, the Marlin 7 is a solid choice.
However, if you are willing to go for any of the other bikes you are listing, the Trek XCaliber 7 is the next choice up.
You are listing the Rockhopper Sport. Can you get a discount on the Rockhopper Expert or Pro? Either of those two are solid choices also, better than the Marlins and the XCaliber 7 (IMHO).


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

richj8990 said:


> You can get the Giant Talon 3 for $478? I thought they were $700 like the Trek Marlins. For $478 you could then buy a $200 air fork, $50 LBS labor, and have a nicer ride for just a tad over $700 anyway. No-brainer because all other components are very similar to the competitor bikes that are more expensive.


I agree.


----------



## tscherm1 (Mar 3, 2018)

richj8990 said:


> You can get the Giant Talon 3 for $478? I thought they were $700 like the Trek Marlins. For $478 you could then buy a $200 air fork, $50 LBS labor, and have a nicer ride for just a tad over $700 anyway. No-brainer because all other components are very similar to the competitor bikes that are more expensive.


Thanks for the feedback everyone, I appreciate it.

The Talon 2 is up around $700, but the Talon 3 is $478, with my discount. It's normally priced around $530, I think.

So with what everyone seems to be saying, you think it's probably smarter to get one of the cheaper models (marlin 6 or talon 3) and upgrade the components, or to just buy one with better components already on it (marlin 7, x caliber 7, or possibly a specialized)? I'm getting the feeling the talon 3 is the way to go, at this point.

Is that a decent price for the TF? Is it too much of a gamble with the age?


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

tscherm1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone, I appreciate it.
> 
> The Talon 2 is up around $700, but the Talon 3 is $478, with my discount. It's normally priced around $530, I think.
> 
> ...


I bought the 3. Upgraded the fork and then the grips and pedals. Then upgraded shifters brakes cassette and dérailleur. I spent more on the upgrades than the bike. With that said I was able to get what I wanted and not what giant put on it. You should read the talon thread in the bike section lots of info on upgrades.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sometimes buying a better bike the first time around is better than buying the cheaper bike and upgrade componentes.


----------



## willowbeast (Jul 10, 2017)

j102 said:


> Sometimes buying a better bike the first time around is better than buying the cheaper bike and upgrade componentes.


I would agree unless you like choosing your gear. Like I do. My talon 3 is now pretty much better than a talon 1.


----------

